# 3.6l vr6 turbo kit



## One_Off_Volk (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm looking for a turbo kit for a 24v 3.6l vr6 engine. Is there such thing? I've looked around for a bit and can't find one. Or will I have to custom build a setup? Help me out! 
Thanks


----------



## martin_ (Aug 22, 2010)

http://www.hgp-turbo.de/index.html
Here you go, this is in Germany but meaby http://www.hpamotorsport.com have something like the same.
or you can call K-tech.dk and they can make a custom setup for you. like the one m-tech have(golf2 R36 turbo)


----------

